# Hope tow barge's insurance is paid up



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Diesel fuel and coal spilling into Mississippi River after train derailment


The Iowa Department of Natural Resources is on scene of a train derailment along the Mississippi River near Montrose. It happened just before Midnight Sunday when the train collided with a barge that had been parked along the shore of the Mississippi. The southbound train, operated by BNSF...




cbs2iowa.com





Not sure how a train could snag a barge unless wind or waves pushed barge onto land. Could not find anymore info except this link.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Makes you wonder if the barge had a mooring line tethered to the shore (maybe a tree or pole), and the train snagged the tether.

I worked as a roustabout for a summer in Galveston. The cables on a tow boat quite robust!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Seeing this pic, I guess it wouldn't take much for an empty barge to ride up and interfere...


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Seeing this pic, I guess it wouldn't take much for an empty barge to ride up and interfere...
> View attachment 571020


Thanks for Pic!!


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Imagine the dispatcher reply "You hit a what, a BARGE!!"


----------

